# Bought these two Jerky Tools



## Devo1 (Nov 15, 2022)

Well I bought myself two early Christmas gifts. I make a lot of Jerky for family and friends and always thought about getting a Jerky slicer board. Ordered one from cabelas and then I saw this Jerky cutter pop up on sale for $80 bucks off so I ordered one of them also. LOL
Bought a 6 pound eye of round and trimmed the fat off the best I could. Ended up with just over 5 pounds of meat. Used the slicers set at 1\4 inch to get perfectly even slices of meat without freezing the meat. Once the eye of round was sliced up I ran the slabs of meat through the jerky cutter. Man it was a fast process and now the meat is bagged with the my spices and cure for a over night rest. Think I will be doing the dehydrator route for this one. Been a long time since I used it for Jerky.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 15, 2022)

I tried the cutting board one time...  didn't work so well for me... But I do use the knife all the time for slicing finished meat


----------



## Devo1 (Nov 15, 2022)

Well first use I found it worked very well but time will tell. I like you can adjust the thickness. I pretty much will just use the 1/4 inch setting with the Jerky slicer.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2022)

Love my jerky board. Pretty handy for other things as well. I've thought about the jerky slicer. But I like the irregular cuts made with a knife. Makes it more "rustic"looking!


----------



## Devo1 (Nov 15, 2022)

Ya if it was not for the 10 beers I had and the slicer being on sale I would have just settled for the jerky board but the devil in my head said buy it, its on sale LOL


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2022)

Lol! Don't I know it!


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 15, 2022)

Devo1 said:


> Well I bought myself two early Christmas gifts. I make a lot of Jerky for family and friends and always thought about getting a Jerky slicer board. Ordered one from cabelas and then I saw this Jerky cutter pop up on sale for $80 bucks off so I ordered one of them also. LOL
> Bought a 6 pound eye of round and trimmed the fat off the best I could. Ended up with just over 5 pounds of meat. Used the slicers set at 1\4 inch to get perfectly even slices of meat without freezing the meat. Once the eye of round was sliced up I ran the slabs of meat through the jerky cutter. Man it was a fast process and now the meat is bagged with the my spices and cure for a over night rest. Think I will be doing the dehydrator route for this one. Been a long time since I used it for Jerky.


I have the cutting board and like it for the most part.., just tell us how the slicer works. I cut mine with scissors after it is dried.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 15, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Love my jerky board. Pretty handy for other things as well. I've thought about the jerky slicer. But I like the irregular cuts made with a knife. Makes it more "rustic"looking!


yeah, the irregular cuts look country style Steve.


----------



## Devo1 (Nov 15, 2022)

hoity toit said:


> just tell us how the slicer works.


I read some reviews were the user had problems until he or she partially froze the meat but the slabs I did today were cut yesterday on the Jerky board and sat in my fridge till today when the slicer showed up. So being the impatient guy that I am I assembled it and started slicing the 1\4 inch slabs through it. It was fast and cut each piece with no problem. I found no need to freeze the meat before hand. This is a first time use so things might change but so far I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Devo1 (Nov 16, 2022)

Things I would do different on the next slicing of meat. I would adjust the thickness of the slabs of meat going into the jerky slicer. I did use my new to me jerky board and set it to 1\4 inch whitch is not thick enough in my opinion. The manual said I can run 1.75 inch through the jerky cutter so I will try 1 inch next time. Although what I did slice up was thin it took a tad longer to get all of it done in my dehydrator. Almost 8 hours before all was at the right stage.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 16, 2022)

D1, I've had a jerky cutter for years  and it's great ,very fast and your strips are all the same. You will love it !


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 16, 2022)

Devo1 said:


> Ya if it was not for the 10 beers I had and the slicer being on sale I would have just settled for the jerky board but the devil in my head said buy it, its on sale LOL


Been there, done that. And not just with BBQ accessories. My wine and bourbon collections are always nagging me about getting more company.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 16, 2022)

So.....the moral of the story is drink more so you can go shopping? Works for me!   

Ryan


----------



## mike243 (Nov 17, 2022)

I found 1 of the Kitchener slicer/tenderizer  like that for $70 new right before this Covid mess started, I have yet to make jerky , tenderizes stuff perfect, did test the jerky cutter and it cuts great. Need to make some for the family and thanks for the reminder


----------

